# [Excel 2000] Stunden abrechnen



## peshay (14. November 2003)

ich habe eine Liste in der Arbeitszeiten eingegeben werden, berechnet wird dann ob ich Überstunden gearbeitet hab, nur find ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht raus, wie ich bei einer zelle dir mit Uhrzeit formatiert ist (h:mm) Minusstunden eintragen kann.. also z.B. -3:20
oder ebene das ein solches ergebniss beim berechnen der Überstunden herauskommt. Bisher konnte ich nur herrausfinden wie man des einzig und allein mit den Stunden macht, ohne minuten... also [h].


----------



## Lord-Lance (14. November 2003)

Also bei mir funktioniert das mit

[hh]:mm


----------



## peshay (14. November 2003)

tja.. bei mir nicht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Vermutlich (ganz bestimmt) nicht die ideale , perfekte Lösung, aber es funktioniert!

Wenn ich die nächsten Tage etwas mehr Luft habe setze ich mich evtl. - ohne Gewähr- nochmal ran!


----------



## peshay (18. November 2003)

wär nich schlecht wenn du da noch eine einfachere lösung finden könntest.. find das aber ganz schön enttäuschend das bei Excel 2k keine gscheide Stundenabrechnung möglich ist..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. November 2003)

Gib mir bitte mal ein Beispiel (XLS ohne Makros) vor (Anhang als zip) , wie Du die Daten gerne eingeben würdest.

Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann - ohne Gewähr - suche ich eine Lösung!


----------

